
After 4 years with Nginx, we switched to Caddy – Here is why - Liriel
https://engineering.hashnode.com/after-4-years-with-nginx-we-switched-to-caddy-here-is-why-cjxbv8eb2001ke8s1yl7ndroz
======
_iiu1
Somewhat tangential, but I'll take Haproxy anyday over Nginx for the simple
fact that Nginx is a a Freemium product, rather than a true open source libre
software entity.

I somehow failed to realize over the years that their Pro product is $2500
(given the ubiquity of usage in the OSS community).

I am not contesting it's value, as it brings several vital features to the
table, but I feel that it should be mentioned.

Familiarity with Haproxy's dead-simple configuration (although this Caddy
seems as simple as pie!) and it's reliability and scalability leads me to also
prefer it, even in Kubernetes land, so I do apologize for giving Caddy short
shrift in this comment.

It appears that Caddy differentiates merely on free downloads and business
SUPPORT plans, which is much cleaner feeling to me, so I applaud this effort
to re-direct peoples attention in front-end land.

~~~
mholt
What do you mean by "true open source libre software entity"? HAProxy has
enterprise offerings, similar to NGINX:
[https://www.haproxy.com/products/product-
comparison/](https://www.haproxy.com/products/product-comparison/)

What is off-putting about that, exactly?

